# Looking for mini stonecrusher plans



## Allen (Sep 19, 2012)

Since the roller is nearing completion, it's time to start thinking about (and gathering up stuff to build) things to go with it. (I've already got an idea of how to build a mini pull-type "wagon" grader: 4 steel wheelbarrow wheels, a garden tractor snowblade, a bunch of angle iron and some allthread... altogether about $250 and a week to 10 day's work)

But a stonecrusher and sorter would really make a display. I could freelance it, but if someone already did the stress calculations and figred out all the dimensions, I'd be a fool to try reinventing the wheel
Thanks!


----------



## gus (Sep 19, 2012)

Allen said:


> Since the roller is nearing completion, it's time to start thinking about (and gathering up stuff to build) things to go with it. (I've already got an idea of how to build a mini pull-type "wagon" grader: 4 steel wheelbarrow wheels, a garden tractor snowblade, a bunch of angle iron and some allthread... altogether about $250 and a week to 10 day's work)
> 
> But a stonecrusher and sorter would really make a display. I could freelance it, but if someone already did the stress calculations and figred out all the dimensions, I'd be a fool to try reinventing the wheel
> Thanks!




Are you thinking of making one of those open jaw crushers?? Or the expensive Rotary Crushers?

Seen these working in the granite quarries.Sheer brute power.


----------



## Jasonb (Sep 19, 2012)

Here you go, its not been out long so I doubt there are plans in circulation so will have to buy them.

http://www.livesteammodels.co.uk/stonecrusher.html

J


----------



## Allen (Sep 19, 2012)

Jaw crusher, wagon mounted similar to this Reliance.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/dok1/192494877/sizes/o/in/[email protected]/

That casting kit looks cool, but 144kilos? Man the shipping would kill me lol!


----------



## gus (Sep 20, 2012)

Saw the jaw crusher videos.Recalled the 1940s-----1950s. The building supplies shop were using cheap labour using hammer to crush used bricks or small rocks to use as hard core.
Pay was piece rate per pile of red bricks.A labourer would have to work very hard to earn US$2 per day and it was big money.You feed a family of 6 with rice,plenty of veggies and perhaps wee bitty pork.Today in Bangladesh and India manual brick/stone crushing are still going on.


----------



## deverett (Sep 21, 2012)

You might try the link given below.  The info is a few years old and no doubt the price will have gone up a bit.

_My name is Tommy Berry, my wifes name is Beverly.  We operate a small machine and fabrication shop in Kings Mountain.

One of my winter projects is a production run of small 1/3 scale 4 x 6 assay jaw-crushers.
It weighs about 25 lbs.
It has 6 x 1½ flywheels.

The little crusher can be powered by a large model such as Shellys Galloway or a 1 HP Tom thumb gas engine.

The crusher comes with hardened jaw plates, cheek plates and a screw jaw adjustment, just like the original.

The price is US$950.00 plus shipping.
My email address is [email protected]
The shop phone is 001-704-739-5913.   Mon - Fri 0800 - 1800._

I don't know if he would supply a kit of parts or just the completed model.  Let's know what you find out if you get any contact.

Dave
The Emerald Isle


----------



## Kitfox (Sep 28, 2022)

Check for this one (Italian factory of compact crushers and screeners SEBA Crushers s.r.l.) They produce both stationary and mobile mini crusher units.


----------

